# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قلم في الساحة : مامون ابوشيبة : شيء مؤسف

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيء مؤسف			 				 		 					    





* إنه  لأمر مؤسف أن يفشل  المريخ وللمرة الثانية أمام مريخ الفاشر ويعجز طوال زمن  المباراة من  الوصول لشباكه.. مثلما حدث في مباراة الدورة الأولى بأمدرمان..
* ويبدو  إن المريخ إذا  لعب 10 مباريات فلن يصل لشباك مريخ السلاطين.. لأن غارزيتو  لم يعرف أين  يجد الترياق المضاد للطريقة الدفاعية للسلاطين..
* الطريقة  الدفاعية  للسلاطين لا يمكن ضربها إلا بالتركيز على العكسيات في وجود  مهاجمين يجيدان  القنص بالرأس مع التقدم السريع للاعبي الوسط للمشاركة  بالتهديف بالرأس  لحظة العكسيات..    
* للأسف  لعب المريخ  بمهاجم واحد فقط هو بكري الذي كان محاصراً بعدة مدافعين..  ولحظة العكسيات  خاصة في الشوط الأول كانت منطقة جزاء السلاطين تظهر مكتظة  بالمدافعين  وخالية من لاعبي المريخ عدا بكري المحاصر لهذا لم تشكل عكسيات  المريخ أي  خطورة..
* تحسن  الحال في الشوط  الثاني بتقدم سلمون ولاعبي الوسط للمشاركة في التهديف  بالرأس.. ولكن للأسف  فلاعبي وسط المريخ مثل راجي ورمضان لا يحسنون القنص  بالرأس.. ولم يحالف  التوفيق النيجيري سلمون..
* غارزيتو  بدأ المباراة  بتنظيم 4/3/2/1 بوجود ثلاثة محاور على حساب لاعبي المقدمة..  وفي منتصف  الشوط عمل على تصحيح الخطأ بإخراج شيبون وإدخال كوفي!
* وليت  غارزيتو ترك  راجي صاحب القدرات التهديفية المتواضعة على الكنبة وأشرك ضفر  بجوار بكري  من البداية.. لأن ضفر يمكن أن يخطف هدفاً رأسياً وسط دفاع  السلاطين  المتكتل على الرغم من أنه ليس باللاعب المهاري..
* ومن  أسباب الإخفاق  أمس الأداء الفاتر للاعبين وتباعد الخطوط.. وانعدام الروح  القتالية.. طوال  زمن الشوط الأول.. وغياب الدهاء الكروي الفردي لكسر طريقة  السلاطين  الدفاعية حيث كان يتطلب التركيز على السحب جهة الأطراف وإرسال  الكرت  العرضية.
* حرم مريخ الفاشر مريخ السودان من 5 نقاط تاركاً له نقطة واحدة من جملة 6 نقاط وبالتالي فشل المريخ في الانفراد بالصدارة..
* نأمل  ألا توثر  النتيجة السلبية على نفسيات ومعنويات لاعبي المريخ قبل مواجهة  وفاق سطيف  الأحد القادم.. فالمطلوب الاستفادة من درس الفاشر القاسي بمعالجة  كل  الأخطاء وأوجه القصور..
* أي تهاون وتكاسل  واستهوان ببطل أفريقيا قد تنتج عنه هزيمة مؤلمة أمام الوفاق وعندها سينتهي  كل شي.. فخذوا الحذر وفتحوا عيونكم جيداً..
* ظهرت جماهير المريخ في الفاشر وهي ترقص مع اولتراس السلاطين عند نهاية المباراة .. ولا تعليق!!

استهداف وبس! *  الإخوة  في لجنة الاستئنافات يعلمون جيداً إن المريخ لن يؤدي أي مباراة  إعادة مع  الأمل على أساس إن المريخ تسلم خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد يسمح له  بإشراك  اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر في مباراة الأمل.. وبالتالي إذا كانت هناك  قضية فهي  شأن خاص بين أجهزة الاتحاد.. أما المريخ فلم يخطئ..
* كما  أن المريخ يرفض  سياسة الكيل بمكيالين.. حيث رفض الاتحاد من قبل تنفيذ قرار  بإعادة مباراة  الهلال والخرطوم الوطني.. وضحكوا على الناس بمخارجة قضية  سيدي بيه بجواز  سفر سوداني مضروب.. ولجنة الاستئنافات تعلم إن جواز السفر  مضروب مضروب!!  كما أنها لم تشترط تسليم قرار الإعادة للناديين قبل النظر في  طلب الفحص  المقدم من الاتحاد العام!!
* يمارسون  سياسة الكيل  بمكيالين ويضحكون على الدقون بالمستندات المضروبة فيما يخص  ناديهم  الهلال.. بينما يظهرون أمام عدوهم المريخ بمظهر حماة القانون في  المدينة  الفاضلة!!
* هؤلاء  الواهمون  يعلمون إن المريخ لن يلعب مباراة الأمل مرة أخرى.. لهذا يصرون  على تنفيذ  قرار الإعادة للإيقاع بالمريخ واعتباره مهزوماً ومن ثم تقديم  بطولة الدوري  كالعادة لعشقهم الهلال!!
* هؤلاء الواهمون يعتقدون إن المريخ هيناً ليناً وسيرضخ لأي قرار بانتزاع نقاط مباراة الأمل، ثم يواصل اللعب في المباريات التالية!!
* المريخ لن يلعب مباراة الأمل، وإذا انتزعت منه النقاط سينسحب من المنافسة.. وعلى الفرحانين الموهومين تحمل تبعات ما يحدث بعدها..
* ولا  نستبعد إن هناك  في لجنة الإستئنافات صقور تهدف للإطاحة باتحاد الكرة  بتوريطه في قضية  المريخ والأمل.. إذا انسحب المريخ وتدخلت الجهات العليا في  الدولة..
* استهداف  المريخ واضح  من خلال توقيت إثارة القضية من جديد والذي يتزامن مع الوقت  الذي يتأهب فيه  المريخ لمواجهة وفاق سطيف حامل لقب دوري الأبطال في مباراة  مصيرية.
* المريخ لن يكون مطية لخدام الهلال في الاتحاد العام.. واركبوا أعلى ما في خيلكم يا (ناس العوض)!
 أكاذيب التاريخ * لإعلام الهلال عادة سخيفة تتمثل في محاولات تحريف أحداث ووقائع التاريخ بغرض تحقير الكيان المريخي والسخرية منه.
* ومن هذه الأكاذيب فرية مقتل صحفي تنزاني وسط أحداث شغب مباراة المريخ وسيمبا في سيكافا 94
* الصحفي  التنزاني أصيب  بكومة سكر في الفندق وتم نقله للسلاح الطبي ولكن توفاه الله  في المستشفى  قبل أن تلعب مباراة المريخ وسيمبا بيوم كامل.. وتم عمل  إجراءات نقل  الجثمان إلى تنزانيا..
* ليس  من السهل أن  تستمر منافسة إذا تم قتل شخص على أرضية الملعب.. بل لكان خبر  القتل يتصدر  كل وكالات الأنباء، وشيئاً من ذا لم يحدث بالطبع.. ويمكن  الرجوع لدار  الوثائق لمعرفة تاريخ نشر خبر وفاة الصحفي.. وتاريخ قيام  مباراة المريخ  وسيمبا..
* ومن الأكاذيب أيضاً حكاية زيكو وحمله للكرة في لقاء القمة وخروجه بالكرة من الاستاد وعدم عودته بالكرة حتى اليوم!!
* في  ذلك اللقاء احتسب  الحكم سليمان حسين ركلة جزاء للهلال.. احتج عليها لاعبو  المريخ وتجمهروا  حول الحكم وساروا معه حتى منتصف الملعب.. وكان زيكو بعيداً  عن الاحتجاج  وفي منطقة جزاء المريخ فوجد الكرة في نقطة الجزاء فأخذها وسار  بها بهدوء  حتى جوار تربيزة الحكم الرابع ودردق الكرة على الأرض ورفع يده  تجاه مكان  تجمهر لاعبي المريخ.. وفي هذه اللحظة فاجأ الحكم سليمان حسين  الجميع  بإنهاء المباراة وبعد خمس دقائق فقط من بداية احتجاج لاعبي المريخ!!  بينما  يفرض القانون منح الفريق 15 دقيقة لاستئناف اللعب قبل إعلان إلغاء   المباراة..
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## أبو صديق

*المصيبه كل واحد عامل فيها مدرب ويحلل طريقة شنو اللعب بيها مريخ الفاشر كوره سك سك وملعب يصلح لكل شي الا الكوره . لعيبة المريخ لم يكونو في يومهم والخطوط متباعدة جدا ممكن استهتار شويه وممكن حمل زايد لكن السبب الاول الارضيه العجيبه ونقطه خير من لا نقطه . في دا كلو غارزيتو يعمل شنو يعني 
*

----------

